# i love my kindle :)



## ruffneck23 (Dec 27, 2011)

My brother got me a kindle for xmas,, and tbf before I wasnt that bothered about it , I was admittedly one of those who loves the smell of new books and the feel of old ones.

BUT now I ve played with it , realised I can browse the internetz to a certain fashion and figured out how to get most of my owned books onto it without paying , Im completely hooked.

Who else has got one and what d'you reckon ?

Thanks Dave 

ps i got him an android phone and he is completely hooked , although he is a technophobe, its kept him quite for days = win win


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 28, 2011)

Yup. I was all for sniffing books but now I'm stroking my kindle.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 28, 2011)

Heh every person that pulls that 'real feel/smell of books' line I've shown my Kindle too as paused and you can see the look of wonder, it's a fantastic device, one of the best I've ever owned.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 28, 2011)

Kindle is okay, I was hooked on it for about 6 months until I got the Galaxy Note. 

Have you invested a good hard case for the Kindle?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 28, 2011)

thats my mission for tomorrow


----------



## RubyBlue (Dec 28, 2011)

Had mine for just over a year and wouldn't be without it - I still read loads of 'real' books from the library but at the moment a kindle is like a great 'extra' to 'real' books.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 28, 2011)

does anyone know if it can read .cbz files ? ive read you can , if thats the case il be a very happy ruffneck


----------



## RubyBlue (Dec 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh every person that pulls that 'real feel/smell of books' line I've shown my Kindle too as paused and you can see the look of wonder, it's a fantastic device, one of the best I've ever owned.


Ha - I have a kindle but still prefer a 'real' book - It's the convenience of the Kindle that I love (travelling etc).


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 28, 2011)

I've been resistant to kindles even tho every person I know who has one has sung their praises. But decided they would have ,advantages for me so I asked for one and got one. I've not charged it up yet. And not had it out of the box since I opened it. Bit surprised and underwhelmed by how small it is. Don't understand the logic behind that.  Anyway I'm sure it will be good once I've for it up and running.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I've been resistant to kindles even tho every person I know who has one has sung their praises. But decided they would have ,advantages for me so I asked for one and got one. I've not charged it up yet. And not had it out of the box since I opened it. Bit surprised and underwhelmed by how small it is. Don't understand the logic behind that. Anyway I'm sure it will be good once I've for it up and running.



You're prefer the Kindle to be big? It's perfect as it is!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 28, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> does anyone know if it can read .cbz files ? ive read you can , if thats the case il be a very happy ruffneck



yes it can.  sometimes  it messes up a page turn or summin  but  so far it's been pretty fucking reliable.  as you can imaging that means  lottsa loverly manga on my kindle


----------



## pennimania (Dec 28, 2011)

but you can't read it in the bath


----------



## elfman (Dec 28, 2011)

I got some cheap ebook thing in Hong Kong (ebooks are so hard to find there!) but its one of the best buys I've had in ages. Especially with the lack of English language books where I live. But even if I was in the UK, I'd still of loved it as it's so much easier and quicker to get books I want and will work out cheaper in the long term.

I think people who 'love the smell and feel of real books' are like the same sort of people who always want vinyl instead of the much more practical mp3. Tangible books will decline heavily in the next few years (although there will still be a need for them for years and years to come).


----------



## Scaggs (Dec 28, 2011)

pennimania said:


> but you can't read it in the bath


 Just need one of these:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Waterproof-...ectronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1325070444&sr=1-1-fkmr1


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 28, 2011)

elfman said:


> I think people who 'love the smell and feel of real books' are like the same sort of people who always want vinyl instead of the much more practical mp3. )



im one of those too


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 28, 2011)

pennimania said:


> but you can't read it in the bath


I didn't think I've ever read a book in the bath 

These days I use my kindle most when I'm on an exercise bike at the gym - I have about 850 books loaded which makes navigation slightly  fidgety.


----------



## JimW (Dec 28, 2011)

I've been wondering about getting one or the Chinese versions that will definitely display any file, but nearly everything I want to read is dodgy PDFs off the Internet and heard they don't reflow well - any experience, happy e-book owners?


----------



## maomao (Dec 28, 2011)

JimW said:


> I've been wondering about getting one or the Chinese versions that will definitely display any file, but nearly everything I want to read is dodgy PDFs off the Internet and heard they don't reflow well - any experience, happy e-book owners?


Chinese, both simplified and traditional, work well on my British bought Kindle with no further adjustment (makes it sound like I read Chinese all the time, I have two Chinese books on there).

PDFs are very hard to read in their original format but they are very easily converted to .mobi files. I use calibre (http://calibre-ebook.com/) for this. It also maintains a library on your computer so that you can take books on and off the kindle (or other e-reader, it's not kindle specific).


----------



## JimW (Dec 28, 2011)

maomao said:


> Chinese, both simplified and traditional, both work well on my British bought Kindle with no further adjustment (makes it sound like I read Chinese all the time, I have two Chinese books on there).
> 
> PDFs are very hard to read in their original format but they are very easily converted to .mobi files. I use calibre (http://calibre-ebook.com/) for this. It also maintains a library on your computer so that you can take books on and off the kindle (or other e-reader, it's not kindle specific).


Cheers maomao - most of the PDFs I have are in English - good to hear Chinese works on the actual Kindle too though, as it gets praise for good design. Some of the local contenders seem all right too and come in a fair bit cheaper. Will probably just continue to hesitate.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Dec 28, 2011)

I hated mine. The transition between pages is truely awful, like flicking the channels on an old B&W CRT TV, plus it only displays a page at a time so I was constantly clicking and seeing that butt ugly page turn.

Ended up going in the sac for some charity.

Still for £90 you can't complain... even if I can !


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 29, 2011)

pennimania said:


> but you can't read it in the bath



Poundshop. Large ziplock bags. Sorted.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 29, 2011)

I like my Kindle well enough - good for travelling,but I do love a good read in the bath


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 29, 2011)

They're great until they break. Twice.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 29, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> They're great until they break. Twice.



Yep, it's why I don't take mine out no more.
I use it as the 'loo read' cos Kindles are better than shampoo bottles.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 29, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I've been resistant to kindles even tho every person I know who has one has sung their praises. But decided they would have ,advantages for me so I asked for one and got one. I've not charged it up yet. And not had it out of the box since I opened it. Bit surprised and underwhelmed by how small it is. Don't understand the logic behind that.  Anyway I'm sure it will be good once I've for it up and running.



Did you get the one sans keyboard?  That one is smaller but same screen size.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 29, 2011)

I bought my daughter a kindle last year, and she absolutely loves it. My sister also got one before that, and loves it.

I got one for Christmas this year, and am underwhelmed so far.  I am actually struggling to read it, because it is black on grey and I can't work out how to change the size of the font.  Took me ages even to work out how to register it, and I am just not getting on with it. It's beside my bed, and will stay there for now at least.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 29, 2011)

go to settings, change font size 

the settings button , is to the left of the home button


----------



## likesfish (Dec 29, 2011)

Won an iPad so won't e buying a cheap ereader


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 29, 2011)

likesfish said:


> Won an iPad so won't e buying a cheap ereader



To be fair I find they're quite different devices, with an iPad it's very easy to get distracted whereas with the Kindle I'm reading more than I have in years.

Btw congrats on winning an iPad


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 29, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> go to settings, change font size
> 
> the settings button , is to the left of the home button



I tried that, but it was not obvious that there was anything in the settings bit, so I gave up.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2011)

likesfish said:


> Won an iPad so won't e buying a cheap ereader


Good luck with your eyes (and arms) trying to read lengthy books on an iPad.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 29, 2011)

a question for people who love or hate or couldn't care less about their kindles: do they have anything like a 'riffle' function? sort of like - "i've not completely lost my place - maybe I've even got a bookmark in where I stopped reading - but I need to go back and check who that character was ..." or "I sort of stopped paying attention in chapter 3 and read on but now I realise that bit in the gazebo was crucially important...." - in a paper book you'd flip back and forth. on the last e-reader I tried (a sony I think) there wasn't any kind of digital equivalent for that, (and I hadn't got the hang of bookmarking in it), and it did interfere quite a bit with the experience (only partly because it was the incredibly lengthy but also rather interwoven Wolf Hall).

In terms of being able to cart around lots of big books in a tiny electronic box I think it's an amazing advance, and especially cos I like the editor-scoffing Neal Stephenson and other chunky SF things, but the advantages of paper books might really be in more obscure or easily-overlooked factors than just the smell of wood pulp... like the ability to have a good riffle for instance.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 29, 2011)

trabuquera said:


> a question for people who love or hate or couldn't care less about their kindles: do they have anything like a 'riffle' function? sort of like - "i've not completely lost my place - maybe I've even got a bookmark in where I stopped reading - but I need to go back and check who that character was ..." or "I sort of stopped paying attention in chapter 3 and read on but now I realise that bit in the gazebo was crucially important...." -



You can search books. You can also highlight phrases/paragraphs and add notes.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 29, 2011)

The 'riffle', as mentioned above, is the only bit I miss from real books. 

I read on my phone rather than on a
Kindle but still love it and also like not having to carry a book with me, or carrying two when I am near the end of one. 

As for the people who say you can't read them in the bath - in my 23 years of reading in the bath, I have never dropped a book in the water. This means I do not fear taking my iPhone in the bath with me and if I had a kindle it would be the same. What do you people do?


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 29, 2011)

editor said:


> Good luck with your eyes (and arms) trying to read lengthy books on an iPad.


I've read several books on my iPhone.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> I've read several books on my iPhone.


Jolly good.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 29, 2011)

editor said:


> Jolly good.


My point was if I can read books on my iPhone with no problems, reading them on an iPad should have no issues either.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> My point was if I can read books on my iPhone with no problems, reading them on an iPad should have no issues either.


iPads are  heavier and bigger than an iPhone.
iPads are like heavy textbooks. A Kindle is like a light paperback.
Backlit screens are more or less universally seen as less suitable for long term reading than e-ink.
Kindles have massively longer battery lives.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 29, 2011)

likesfish said:


> Won an iPad so won't e buying a cheap ereader



Nice! Get Flipboard for it, brilliant app! I've noticed there are cheaper books on the iBook store too so you've lucked in there too...


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 29, 2011)

editor said:


> iPads are heavier and bigger than an iPhone.
> iPads are like heavy textbooks. A Kindle is like a light paperback.
> Backlit screens are more or less universally seen as less suitable for long term reading than e-ink.
> Kindles have massively longer battery lives.


I know all that, but that doesn't mean it's not possible to read on an iPad.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> I know all that, but that doesn't mean it's not possible to read on an iPad.


At no point has anyone said that it is "not possible to read on an iPad."


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 29, 2011)

editor said:


> At no point has anyone said that it is "not possible to read on an iPad."


No, what you said was:


editor said:


> Good luck with your eyes (and arms) trying to read lengthy books on an iPad.


Intimating that reading on an iPad would be difficult or not pleasurable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> I bought my daughter a kindle last year, and she absolutely loves it. My sister also got one before that, and loves it.
> 
> I got one for Christmas this year, and am underwhelmed so far.  I am actually struggling to read it, because it is black on grey and I can't work out how to change the size of the font.  Took me ages even to work out how to register it, and I am just not getting on with it. It's beside my bed, and will stay there for now at least.


Black on grey? Your kindle must be faulty!


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> Intimating that reading on an iPad would be difficult or not pleasurable.


_*Compared to the Kindle,*_ yes. The it's 'not possible to read on an iPad' stuff was all made up in your head.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 29, 2011)

editor said:


> _*Compared to the Kindle,*_ yes. The it's 'not possible to read on an iPad' stuff was all made up in your head.


If you say so.......


----------



## likesfish (Dec 29, 2011)

It's not that heavy.
 About the same as the latest Tom Clancy (hey at least its not mcnab!) 

It's just a shame that iTunes is bitchy about transferring files or possibly I'm crap


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2011)

The iPad is nearly four times heavier than the new Kindle.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 29, 2011)

I do like the Kindle cos I must have read 5 books this year cos of it.
But the Galaxy Note is better.
Sure it doesn't have the anti-reflective screen or soft ink thingy - but it feels more sturdy and I trust that it won't die on me.

Still, as an ereader, it's 100 times better than iPad.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2011)

likesfish said:


> It's not that heavy.
> About the same as the latest Tom Clancy (hey at least its not mcnab!)
> 
> It's just a shame that iTunes is bitchy about transferring files or possibly I'm crap



The iPad 2 is a great deal lighter than the clunky first gen but Kindle is super light!

I wouldn't buy the Kindle if I wanted a tablet, I wouldn't buy the iPad if I wanted an ebook reader...the iPad is the only tablet worth considering for what it does and the Kindle is the only ebook reader worth considering for what it does.


----------



## Scaggs (Dec 30, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> I bought my daughter a kindle last year, and she absolutely loves it. My sister also got one before that, and loves it.
> 
> I got one for Christmas this year, and am underwhelmed so far. I am actually struggling to read it, because it is black on grey and I can't work out how to change the size of the font. Took me ages even to work out how to register it, and I am just not getting on with it. It's beside my bed, and will stay there for now at least.


If it's the keyboard version it's the key to the right of the space key (wouldn't know about the one without) I've got ipad 2 and kindle but whenever I've tried reading for long on the ipad I get sore eyes. I can read for hours on the kindle with no bother.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 30, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how to log out of gmail on the kindle? Last night, after I went to bed, my friend logged himself in to check his email, and now we can't work out to log out!  We have tried the "sign out" button but it doesn't work. I have googled, and it is clear that this is a known problem, but the only solution I can find is to go to a drop down menu at the top of the screen and to sign out there, but I can't find that menu.

Help?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 30, 2011)

Scaggs said:


> If it's the keyboard version it's the key to the right of the space key (wouldn't know about the one without) I've got ipad 2 and kindle but whenever I've tried reading for long on the ipad I get sore eyes. I can read for hours on the kindle with no bother.


It's not the keyboard version.

Am currently on hold to Amazon, trying to sort out the logging out issue. Apparently, I have a K4, which sounds cool.

On the plus side, at least Amazon have classical music as their hold music!


----------



## maomao (Dec 30, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> It's not the keyboard version.
> 
> Am currently on hold to Amazon, trying to sort out the logging out issue. Apparently, I have a K4, which sounds cool.
> 
> On the plus side, at least Amazon have classical music as their hold music!


I haven't got wifi on my kindle where I am so I can't check if this works but if the log out button on the main gmail page is broken have you tried going to google search, checking that you're still logged into Google as your mate and logging out from there?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 30, 2011)

The person at the end of the phone couldn't help, but said that they would notify the technical people to work on this error!

However, we found a solution ourselves because, if you go to another webpage on the browser (I don't know how to do that, but my friend does), it logs you out of whatever other page you are on...


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 5, 2012)

Guineveretoo said:


> The person at the end of the phone couldn't help, but said that they would notify the technical people to work on this error!
> 
> However, we found a solution ourselves because, if you go to another webpage on the browser (I don't know how to do that, but my friend does), it logs you out of whatever other page you are on...


Did you find out how to change the font size?
I've got the same model (wifi only, keyboardless 4, yeah?) When you're in a book press the menu key - to the right of the arrows, next to the home key and Change Font Size should be the 3rd option from the top.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 5, 2012)

Me76 said:


> As for the people who say you can't read them in the bath - in my 23 years of reading in the bath, I have never dropped a book in the water. This means I do not fear taking my iPhone in the bath with me and if I had a kindle it would be the same. What do you people do?



I've dropped a gazillion books in the bath.  I still take my kindle in there.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 5, 2012)

My worry about taking mine into the bath with me is not dropping it, but the hot humid air condensing on the inside and rotting it slowly.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Black on grey? Your kindle must be faulty!


I believe the background is light grey. Your mind adjusts it to white (just like white-balance in photography).

(I'm not certain of this - but it's what I've observed when using my Kindle (let me get in to the spirit of the thread - _my darling, darling Kindle_ )).

ETA:  I just did a bit of research - it is grey.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow, looks white as white to me


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Wow, looks white as white to me


Try holding it next to something white. Play spot the difference.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2012)

My mind won't accept the truth


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 5, 2012)

We got one too. Thinking of getting a case/light as daytime I may want to take it on public transport and night time mrs chris says she can use it to read in bed without room light on.  
Reviews of new case/light say it's crap compared to previous keyboard case model.  Any other opinions?  What's alternative way of lighting screen without disturbing others?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 5, 2012)

Has it broken yet?


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 5, 2012)

100% masahiko said:


> Has it broken yet?


My mate's has - sometimes it won't turn on and can be hours before it decides to spring to life.  Bought it the same time as mine, just over a year ago, 15 months about so warranty will be out.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 6, 2012)

RubyBlue said:


> My mate's has - sometimes it won't turn on and can be hours before it decides to spring to life. Bought it the same time as mine, just over a year ago, 15 months about so warranty will be out.


Warranty doesn't matter. Sale of Goods Act applies. Goods must last a "reasonable" amount of time.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 6, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Warranty doesn't matter. Sale of Goods Act applies. Goods must last a "reasonable" amount of time.


From what I've read here Amazon seem to be very reasonable about defective kindles so will be contacing them and post what happens....


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 6, 2012)

I just trod on mine and broke the screen. Was in a case and everything.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 6, 2012)

ChrisD said:


> We got one too. Thinking of getting a case/light as daytime I may want to take it on public transport and night time mrs chris says she can use it to read in bed without room light on.
> Reviews of new case/light say it's crap compared to previous keyboard case model.  Any other opinions?  What's alternative way of lighting screen without disturbing others?


Oh. I need some sort of case and a light. I've not really looked into it tho. could probably manage a sleeve and light. :thinking:


Global Stoner said:


> I just trod on mine and broke the screen. Was in a case and everything.


Oh no     um, what case?


----------



## crustychick (Jan 6, 2012)

ChrisD said:


> We got one too. Thinking of getting a case/light as daytime I may want to take it on public transport and night time mrs chris says she can use it to read in bed without room light on.
> Reviews of new case/light say it's crap compared to previous keyboard case model. Any other opinions? What's alternative way of lighting screen without disturbing others?


get any case you like, i.e. a non-Amazon one which isn't as ridiculously overpriced, and any kind of clip on light? this is the case I have and love it... i recommend the ones with a stand rather than the book styles - it's amazing how quickly you get over the needing it to feel like a book, and the stand is handy


----------



## trashpony (Jan 6, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> I just trod on mine and broke the screen. Was in a case and everything.



Oh dear  To be fair, you would expect that of any electronic device though. I don't put books in my back pocket and barely bend the spines so I'm hoping I'll treat the kindle with a similar amount of care. I am a bit worried about how fragile they seem


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 6, 2012)

maomao said:


> PDFs are very hard to read in their original format but they are very easily converted to .mobi files. I use calibre (http://calibre-ebook.com/) for this.


Yeah, I convert mine into .mobi too. Footnotes can be annoying, esp with academic texts from journals, and I haven't found a simple way to get them off before converting. A good argument for Harvard referencing. Anyway, doesn't bother me that much and infinitely better than reading off a screen or - heaven forbid - printing out.


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 6, 2012)

Other than style and fashion do purpose made cases provide any better protection than the used jiffy bag I'm currently using?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 6, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Oh no  um, what case?



Just a neoprene type one, but it's been fairly good at protecting it from bumps before.


----------



## Bassism (Jan 6, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Just a neoprene type one, but it's been fairly good at protecting it from bumps before.



standing on it aint exactly a bump tho is it GS.

Been thinking about buying one of these for my daughter and me to use


----------



## TopCat (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm loving mine more each day.


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2012)

I am now at the point of desperately wanting a kindle, going to ask for one for my birthday. As much as I love having physical books around me and bookshelves crammed to overflowing, I have run out of space (I like to re-read stuff so a clear-out to make way for new material is just not on the cards!) and my knackered joints make it increasingly difficult to hold a book for any length of time, it's tricky to get in a comfortable position without anything aching after a short time - I reckon a kindle will be perfect - very light, no need to hold it open, can easily prop it up on something if I don't want to hold it, no danger of it closing (or dropping it) resulting in losing my place!

My parents are also big readers, my dad's kindle is one of his most treasured items - although he has gone a bit nuts downloading all the free stuff available, my mum has pointed out numerous times that he's never going to be able to read it all before he shuffles off this mortal coil, but I think she's more concerned that he's going to spend his entire retirement reading instead of doing things together with her!


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 7, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Oh dear  To be fair, you would expect that of any electronic device though. I don't put books in my back pocket and barely bend the spines so I'm hoping I'll treat the kindle with a similar amount of care. I am a bit worried about how fragile they seem


I'm the same with book spines 
Have had my kindle for a year or so now? I've lost track of time a bit.
It's still working fine and I take it with me everywhere. Has lasted very well indeed! Is in a case mind.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 9, 2012)

BoxRoom said:


> I'm the same with book spines
> Have had my kindle for a year or so now? I've lost track of time a bit.
> It's still working fine and I take it with me everywhere. Has lasted very well indeed! Is in a case mind.


Right, I'm sure you anticipated this - where'd ya get the case from?


----------



## Chz (Jan 9, 2012)

RubyBlue said:


> From what I've read here Amazon seem to be very reasonable about defective kindles so will be contacing them and post what happens....


This is why I eventually caved in and bought one, despite my misgivings around the whole book DRM thing. Amazon have convinced me, via years of good customer service, that I can trust them a little bit at least.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 9, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Right, I'm sure you anticipated this - where'd ya get the case from?


I knew I should have put a link 
I got it through Amazon:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eco-Nique-Natural-6-inch-Amazon-Wireless/dp/B003ZUXVSK/ref=pd_cp_ce_0


----------



## aqua (Jan 9, 2012)

purves - you say you use yours for academic texts - how is it? I need some way of making my reading list be easier to read. I'm SICK of fucking printed copies of everything and I can't afford to print anything now. What is it like? How easy is it to make notes/highlight text/etc?

The cost of the new one is making me REALLY think about getting one


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 10, 2012)

On another thread earlier today I heard that pdf files were a bit of a nuisance to read but could be easily made into um, mobi (?) files using something called calibre.

I have pdf text books on mine.  You'd def not want the one without the keyboard if you want to write notes.   I'm going to try and make these mobi files as pdfs aren't _great_ to read it has to be said. I've been using it landscape to read them which helps a bit.


----------



## aqua (Jan 10, 2012)

In what way aren't they great? Size? Scrolling? Also I'm not so much looking to make notes, more highlight or something.


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 10, 2012)

aqua said:


> purves - you say you use yours for academic texts - how is it? I need some way of making my reading list be easier to read. I'm SICK of fucking printed copies of everything and I can't afford to print anything now. What is it like? How easy is it to make notes/highlight text/etc?
> 
> The cost of the new one is making me REALLY think about getting one


I like it and it fits my purposes. Once converted to .mobi, you can make notes / highlight text, plus the kindle will save the notes / highlights both in the text and separately as a group of notes / highlights for that particular article. So you can either read the notes within the text (by moving the cursor onto the area where you've stuck the note, like in Acrobat) or as a group of saved notes - v helpful when studying.

There are some issues though. My main one is with the footnotes and title pages appearing just as normal text. This can be quite distracting at first. So a typical end of page .mobi-fied academic article would read for e.g. "Countries that are signatory to the Paris Declarations are Progress in Development Studies 11, 1 (2001) pp.19-32". This isn't as annoying as it might seem as there is some formatting that indicates where you are in the text. Harvard referenced articles are pretty much fine, as there's less clutter at the foot of the page anyway.

On the whole, it's well worth the purchase for this purpose I reckon. Have a go with one of your texts on someone else's Kindle before you take the plunge though, just in case.


----------



## aqua (Jan 10, 2012)

Cheers purves x which kindle do you have? The keyboarded one?


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 10, 2012)

yeah, bought the keyboardy one about a year ago - reliable and great value for money... sounds like the newer ones are easier for noting and stuff which would be great, but even this one works well for me. It's turned printing into a false economy anyway


----------



## maldwyn (Jan 10, 2012)

Am I alone in not using the wifi function nor synching the device with my Amazon account - instead preferring to 'side' load titles/docs from my computer's hardrive. Also I prefer to limit the number of books loaded to about 100 (from a library of 2000+) as this makes navigation manageable.


----------



## aqua (Jan 10, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> yeah, bought the keyboardy one about a year ago - reliable and great value for money... sounds like the newer ones are easier for noting and stuff which would be great, but even this one works well for me. It's turned printing into a false economy anyway


cheers chuck, you've been really helpful  (((((credit card)))))


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 10, 2012)

BoxRoom said:


> I knew I should have put a link
> I got it through Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eco-Nique-Natural-6-inch-Amazon-Wireless/dp/B003ZUXVSK/ref=pd_cp_ce_0


Very nice.  Cheers.


----------

